# Post your Home Screen



## rawdealer

I was looking around the RootzWiki, but I didn't found general thread for posting Home screens. I hope I didn't doubled the thread.

Here is mine 










Sent with a cold beer in my hand


----------



## Sandman007

Sent from my ICS/CM9 Droid X


----------



## jellybellys

Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## rawdealer

Just for testing.... ARHD 6.3.0 





































Sent with a cold beer in my hand


----------



## rawdealer

Sense 4.0










Sent with a cold beer in my hand


----------



## rawdealer

Sense 4.0


----------



## rawdealer

My CM9 KANG ))


----------



## tyrthas

Running AOKP AXI0M[R] with NovaLauncher on my Droid Razr. I like it simple.









Sent from my AOKP AXI0M[R]


----------



## rawdealer

Always back to minimalism


----------



## jimmithy

Sent from my Inspire 4G using RootzWiki


----------



## Wyman881

Pretty simple.

Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


----------



## valtielxo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## wad3g

Keep it simple.

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:21089]


----------



## rawdealer

Sent with the cold beer in my hand


----------



## rawdealer

Sent with the cold beer in my hand


----------



## St3rdroids

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## St3rdroids

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## mondos

Question: Does anyone know where I can find this app drawer icon?


----------



## St3rdroids

Its in a adw theme. Think one of kovdev

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Obi_Shwan

I have been rocking this look for a while know. I'm into it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## St3rdroids

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## mikefrost702




----------



## Obi_Shwan

Something new.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## itsTreyG

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmithy

Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## paintballeralex07

Here's mine:









Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## uzr10278

Hi everyone! New to the forums. Hope to learn a lot about theming and modding...
Here are my screens.




























Ice Cold Insomnia 7.1
Apex launcher
Wallpaper found on Zedge
Metro icons
Alien encounter fonts
UCCW


----------



## rawdealer




----------



## uzr10278

Simple and relaxing....


----------



## uzr10278

Minimal...


----------



## eliX84

uzr10278 said:


> Simple and relaxing....


This looks awesome!!! Let me in on the details.


----------



## uzr10278

eliX84 said:


> This looks awesome!!! Let me in on the details.


Thanks! Well I'm running 4.0.4 Ice Cold Insomnia 7.2 final.
I used Apex launcher
Uccw for most widgets
Beweather
Widget Locker
And the icons are thanks to niteowl.
Hope that helps.


----------



## rawdealer

Almost finished 

CyanogenMod 9
Apex Launcher - 7x7 grid
UCCW - skin kgill
Wallpaper by PhoenixWave (moded)
Widget Locker
Missed It!
1Weather.apk (moded)
MakeYourClock widget
Icons by P C & bbb (some of them moded)
Multiple Wallpaper
& time


----------



## rawdealer

Now it's like that....



















Sent with the cold beer in my hand


----------



## uzr10278

rawdealer said:


> Now it's like that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent with the cold beer in my hand


Wow! Nice setup dude.

Sent from my glacier using RootzWiki


----------



## uzr10278

Made a few changes. I think I like it more this way.


----------



## rawdealer

I made some versions of my actual wallpaper (thanks phoenixwave for .psd) for everyone who likes it.

http://htcfanboys.com/download/rawdealer/?action=view&file=4317
just hit the Like button if you download it




























here are just 3 of 36 versions


----------



## dcfountaine

Dark,simple and everything Gummy!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Obi_Shwan

My new setup.









Sent from my Kang Toro Nexus


----------



## rawdealer

Black & White



















Sent with the cold beer in my hand


----------



## uzr10278

Here's mine for now...


----------



## Thade780

This is mine, I tried to go for a minimalistic look, yet colorful with the icons. If you need anything PM me, I often forget to check back threads...


----------



## itsTreyG

Case of the Mondays

Details Here


----------



## jellybellys

Wallpaper: http://www.imgbase.i...video_games.jpg
Rom: AOKP
Device: HTC Incredible 2
Icons: Holo Light Action Bar Icons

Minimalist, aperture science = FTW


----------



## Kid 2.0

nothing special


----------



## uzr10278

I'm such a tron fan, so....


----------



## ras0787

Thade780 said:


> This is mine, I tried to go for a minimalistic look, yet colorful with the icons. If you need anything PM me, I often forget to check back threads...


Which TV widget is this one? I could use that to remember to watch stuff lol


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ

My ics knoccoff



















































Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sean84




----------



## jellybellys




----------



## rawdealer




----------



## rpmtech

Here's my setup:


----------



## sean84




----------



## urphonesux




----------



## Kwes1020

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pitmasterme

Really simple....never usually use a wallpaper but have taking a liking to one....here's my two normal looks.... :-D



















ns4g...matr1x...rascream/skanked cm9

I'll gladly pay you Tuesday, for a hamburger today..........


----------



## itsTreyG

Up & Away










Details Here


----------



## rawdealer




----------



## MissionImprobable

Don't normally post these here but this one was fun to make.
 

Video on MyColorScreen shows how the homescreen opens.


----------



## Rootz76

sean84 said:


>


What app is that for your weather on the notification/status bar?


----------



## MissionImprobable

Replacement:


----------



## gorexinfx




----------



## MissionImprobable




----------



## uzr10278

Not much


----------



## mrscaligirl

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Acid'sMark

Woah you guys like big images in your posts. I'll keep mine a little smaller, but here is my setup for the moment...​


----------



## mrscaligirl

Acid said:


> Woah you guys like big images in your posts. I'll keep mine a little smaller, but here is my setup for the moment...​


I actually like them small, but no matter what I do it always comes out huge it even happens when I post pics on xda...idk

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrscaligirl

Acid said:


> Woah you guys like big images in your posts. I'll keep mine a little smaller, but here is my setup for the moment...​


Very nice home screen by the way

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## TerrorCandii

Running AOKP on Galaxy S2, Apex Launcher/some personal touches.


----------



## MissionImprobable




----------



## mrscaligirl

Here's mine










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

Here is mine (for the time being).


----------



## twister250

Nothing too wild today. 
AOKP on RAZR.









Sent from my Droid Razr using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rycheme




----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ

Galaxy tab2 7.0 current setup

































































sent from my v6'd kangoraded gtAb2


----------



## MissionImprobable




----------



## MissionImprobable

I kind of feel like I'm whoring this thread out a bit =p










 Details


----------



## svfd757

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plegdroid

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## mrscaligirl

Sent from my SGH-I717 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ

Ooh That's purrty @Mrscaligirl

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable

Details


----------



## jimmithy

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki


----------



## jimmithy

clothednblack said:


> teleported from my wizardry DX


TSF is awesome. Glad to see a screen of it.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki


----------



## jimmithy

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rpmtech

clothednblack said:


> teleported from my wizardry DX


What TSF theme are you running?


----------



## rawdealer




----------



## mrscaligirl

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmithy

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable

DETAILS


----------



## jimmithy

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bunchdx

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpnestel

For today...


----------



## xanaxdroid

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmithy

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmithy

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rawdealer




----------



## jimmithy

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable

Details


----------



## jimmithy

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpnestel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmithy

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmithy

Lock:









Home:









Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable




----------



## jimmithy

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable

jimmithy said:


> Lock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


Can you share the background wallpaper please?


----------



## jimmithy

MissionImprobable said:


> Can you share the background wallpaper please?












Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmithy

Home & lock.
















Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmithy

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eklectic1zm

here's mine
and this is my first post


----------



## eklectic1zm

a new theme I've had in November


----------



## jimmithy

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amosavitas

galaxyMod 10, themed by me, wall and uccws by me, icons dark vibe by S2W.


----------



## rudeguy

Simple is good









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plegdroid

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## adizz




----------



## uzr10278

Clean... simple.


----------



## chokem




----------



## jimmithy

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable




----------



## BlackOps

Sent from my Twisted ICS Bolt


----------



## hesh.monster

jimmithy said:


> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


You stole mine lol 







sent by my carrier pigeon


----------



## jimmithy

Sent from my Baked Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmithy

Sent from my Baked Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidukfl

AOKP JB M2
MIUI Darkness V4 Theme
Minimo Icons
Apex Launcher
Disk UCCW Skin
Minimal Text Widget
UCCW Clean Cyan Widget (made white)
custom nav bar icons
Mextures Cotton Candy wallpaper


----------



## jimmithy

Sent from my BAKED PCB Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmithy

Sent from my BAKED Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable




----------



## MissionImprobable




----------



## jimmithy

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evie12604

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmithy

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plegdroid

Keeley 1,2 & 3




























ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## MissionImprobable




----------



## plegdroid

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## plegdroid

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## davidukfl

mine this week


----------



## davidukfl

another new screen


----------



## BenLand150




----------



## davidukfl




----------



## davidukfl

i think i'm the only one still posting in this thread, oh well


----------



## plegdroid

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## davidukfl

had a couple of requests to change up this a little. All files are in the mycolorscreen link


----------



## davidukfl

today's


----------



## davidukfl




----------



## Kevin3328

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmithy

Sent from my - using -


----------



## plegdroid

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## plegdroid

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## davidukfl




----------



## plegdroid

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## uzr10278

Current setup.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## poontab

Nothing fancy


----------



## plegdroid

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## ElroyJx

Cm7.2 with JB Make over mod.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## plegdroid

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## jimmithy

BBB, Design Rifts, Nova, Zooper, and myself.

Sent from my - using -


----------



## plegdroid

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## DShauz

plegdroid said:


> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


Where can I get the purple and green nexus 5 wallpaper with curves lines?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DShauz

plegdroid said:


> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


Where can I get this wallpaper?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid

DShauz said:


> Where can I get this wallpaper?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Evening Matey

There you go 
https://db.tt/sP6OiMLH

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## DShauz

Awesome thank you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## DShauz

plegdroid said:


> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


Can you post the link for the black nexus 5 wallpaper too? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid

DShauz said:


> Can you post the link for the black nexus 5 wallpaper too?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Their you go matey 

https://db.tt/n6TXkWcA

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## DShauz

Where are you getting them from?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid

DShauz said:


> Where are you getting them from?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Just modding them myself from stock images. 
ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## DShauz

You are a true artist.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## plegdroid

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## metalwraith

Currently my layout I'm using a wallpaper I pieced together with the pirate bay logo. Some Moka Project icons for the LMT launcher on the left. And the seven null icons in the playstore.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

